# Are all people in debt Fat?



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Every time i see the advert for Loans direct it leads me to believe that all fat people are shite with money, probably goes to show if you can't look after your body you don't stand a chance with cash :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I've got a mortgage and I am not fat. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....but I know what you mean.

A bit like, 'Why (oh why, oh why etc) are most of the supposedly poor people in the West fat?

Surely if you are really poor, then there would not be too much food on the table? In India poor people really are thin. But I do feel for the poor mites in the West who can only afford: McDonalds, Iceland, Pizza Hut, kebabs, chips with everything, chocs, donuts, curries, fried breakfasts each day, Pringles, crisps, 2 litre bottles of Coke, DVDs, over-sized sports wear, crap training shoes, etc.

How they must long for the extravagence to be able to eat some veg, or unprocessed fish/meat and drink plain water! My heart bleeds. And oh how poverty just denies these people the luxury of getting a bit of exercise that is afforded to everyone else - apart from when they signing on, that is.

Stereotypical enough? :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

No excess fat on me and no debts either... you must be right Jonah


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

garyc said:


> ....but I know what you mean.
> 
> A bit like, 'Why (oh why, oh why etc) are most of the supposedly poor people in the West fat?
> 
> ...


Glad to see your back to your old self :wink:


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

I have never thought of it before but there are a lot of people here in the US that are in debt an also very fat. But I am wondering if you are in debt then how can you afford food to become fat? Except that the fattening food is also the cheapest which makes perfectly good sense as to why people in debt are fat.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

TTChickUS said:


> I have never thought of it before but there are a lot of people here in the US that are in debt an also very fat. But I am wondering if you are in debt then how can you afford food to become fat? Except that the fattening food is also the cheapest which makes perfectly good sense as to why people in debt are fat.


They are also in debt because, when they run out of food they eat the furniture which they have to replace, getting into more debt :lol:

Slightly off topic, if your car is black, then I have your doppelganger over here, I've also been to Colorado........................are you my long lost sister??

Welcome to the Forum btw :wink:


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

LakesTTer said:


> Slightly off topic, if your car is black, then I have your doppelganger over here, I've also been to Colorado........................are you my long lost sister??
> 
> Welcome to the Forum btw :wink:


No, I don't think I am your long lost sister, sorry.  
And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Edited for accuracy..



TTChickUS said:


> I have never thought of it before but there are a lot of people here in the US that are [edit] very fat.


There..

:wink: Welcome btw


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Possibly :


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

But at least they have a counsellor provided :


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok, they aren't THAT fat, geez.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ....but I know what you mean.
> ...


...warming to the theme.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

and ****, of course. And **** for the children too. Quite expensive, even the, ahem, cut price brands.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wasn't a loans direct one I saw, but a very similar 'consolidate your loans' type advert and both the missus and I commented that they must only give loans to fat people.

So I applied straight away.


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

Saw one this morniing, the blokes' wife looked like Jabba the Hutt

Nothing worse than that [email protected] on the tightrope though


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Too true, they're all gurners aren't they! :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

icruicks said:


> Saw one this morniing, the blokes' wife looked like Jabba the Hutt
> 
> Nothing worse than that [email protected] on the tightrope though


I thought it was just me!!! That bit at the end when he pretends to fall off, don't you wish he had and they'd replaced the net with piano wire :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

despite all the humour there is a real link between the too. Self disapline is key to getting your life in balance. Where none exists you stand a reall good chance of becoming a fat knacker in debtors prison. Its an ugly reality. Makes me wish I had no debts. I'm still paying for my main house and a bit of my TT went on the plastic fantasic.... Maybe I should get the freephone number now.

and of course I have twin nippers. THats a whole other kind of debt though....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Twin nippers? What is this?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Twin nippers? What is this?


He's bought some very expensive conjoined crabs V :lol:

2 children


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Twin nippers? What is this?


Monetory black holes
Chill blanes
Bin Lids

AKA "Kids". boy and girl.

If it was not for them I'd have a Cayanne Turbo and be married to a minted, titled posh sort with big fake baps and a penchant for Dark Chocolate and 2 girl one boy bed time romps!   :twisted: Not to mention owning Prague and half of the Florida Keys!

Well okay, maybe I can't blame them for all that, but they are a bit costly.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am learning new words here! :wink:

I don't have any kids and I don't have a Cayenne Turbo as I don' t like it. :wink:

And anyway you wouldn't need the Cayenne if you didn't have them...a 911 would be fine.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

And then they have to develop a second arsehole to make ends meet :


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

CapTT said:


> And then they have to develop a second arsehole to make ends meet :


I thought the trick was the single women developed lots of little arseholes so they can get a free house and an income close to that of someone paying tax on an earned income of Â£30k!!! They are pretty clever these poor people...! :x


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

I'm skint and i'm proud 

' ..........i've applied for loans before, and been refused.....'

Thats 'cos you can't use you're ***/beer/mcdonalds stash as collateral you mo'fo' loser :roll: but have a loan from us at a bargain 60% apr and tell y'grankids how to keep paying it when you die.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> I've got a mortgage and I am not fat. :wink:


Hey, that was almost my line :x :wink:

My son has a mortgage and he's skinny :roll:


----------

